# IBS and Miscarriage



## barefoothappy (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello all, I'm new to this group. Never knew there was one.







I've had IBS for 11 years and today, for the first time, I read in a book (Trying Again) that there is a 50% chance of miscarriage if you have active IBS at the time of conception. I'm devastated. I've always wanted a big family. I've had 5 miscarriages. I have 4 living children. It seems the odds are about right. I don't know much about IBS except what it feels like. I've always thought it was untreatable. Anyone have anything to add? I'm feeling a bit down now...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I've never seen any other statistics showing IBS has an impact like that. Was it saying IBD (inflammatory bowel disease) rather than IBS (irritable bowel syndrome) they are not the same, and I think IBD could have a lot more impact as it messes in a big way with the immune system.Active Crohn's disease (and IBD not IBS) has an increased miscarriage risk http://www.webmd.com/ibd-crohns-disease/ma...uring-pregnancy. Miscarriage can happen multiple times to people in perfect health so it may not be the IBS. Usually the term "active" is not used with IBS, which is why I think it may have been talking about an IBD which typically has times when it is active and times when it is in remission. IBS tends to be more all the time rather than going fully into remission for periods of time (although IBD remission often takes a lot of drugs to induce or maintain).There are lots of ways to treat IBS. From diet and lifestyle, to mind/body work and a whole list is of medications. Check our Treatment and Medication links up at the top of the page.If you haven't been to the doctor for your IBS in a long time it may be worth going and getting checked out. You don't need to suffer with no treatment at all.


----------



## barefoothappy (Apr 24, 2010)

Thank you for your answer. I guess I always thought they were all the same thing. The symptoms seem so similar. I will get a referral to a specialist to find out more hopefully. I wouldn't be surprised if I had Crohn's. But thank you for the head's up.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Crohn's has a lot of symptoms that you do not see in IBS. So while they both have diarrhea and pain there are some significant differences (and some of the crohn's and ulcerative colitis complications are life threatening so if you haven't ever talked to a doctor about the bloody diarrhea or inability to maintain your weight no matter how much you eat you really do need to do that ASAP).While IBS can make you wish you were dead it really doesn't have the complications you see with other GI illnesses.http://www.ibsgroup.org/symptoms is a chart we have that shows what they share but also what is different between IBS and other GI illnesses.Looking over the chart problems with miscarriage is seen in Celiac Disease (gluten intolerance) so it should be one of the things you have them test you for. If you've had any sort of regular blood tests with the pregnancies and those were always normal I'd think celiac may be more likely thing to be not noticed than crohns as it isn't regularly tested for and doesn't tend to set off the normal blood work people have done routinely. They usually do a sedimentation rate with a complete blood count and that is pretty sensitive. While celiac can cause some anemia which would show up on the routine blood tests, it usually doesn't set off the alarm bells for the doctors like bloody diarrhea or elevated inflammation markers in teh blood.


----------



## barefoothappy (Apr 24, 2010)

Wow! You're really helpful! Thanks so much.







Now after reading more, I think I must have just IBS. I certainly don't have any problems with having too much weight loss. Thanks very much. I hope there isn't a link with the IBS and miscarriage. There's a lot being looked into, if it isn't IBS, I wonder if it isn't a progesterone issue or something blood related. Anyhow, thank you for your help!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Make sure they do the celiac tests as that can cause issues with reproduction. The View Host Elisabeth has celiac and had fertility issues until she got her diet straightened out. She has been doing a lot of awareness work about this disorder.


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

Honestly, I can't see how IBS can have something with miscarriages. I can see how IBD can have something with that because it is an autoimmune disease but IBS is just functional. Maybe in those cases where hormones are involved in IBS related symptoms there might be a connection but still a very slight one. My mum had 2 miscarriages after I was born and I am pretty sure she did not have IBS or anything else at the time. Miscarriages can be caused by a lot of factors and most of them have nothing to do with your bowels. If you are not sure you have IBD or IBS then I agree with K, you should see a doctor. Though...I am thinking...if you've had symptoms for over 11 years and they didn't evolved into something worse or aggravated in any way there aren't many chances you have a form of IBD...these usually get worse if untreated. But one never knows...But...let me get this right...you have 4 kids and want more?...WOW! I am still considering if I can deal with more than one! LOL...congrats


----------



## barefoothappy (Apr 24, 2010)

Thank you much.







I believe you are right. I'm seeing a specialist soon, but I'm almost positive I only have IBS and that I probably jumped the gun on thinking there was a link. I'm just rather desperate to find the source of my miscarriages.







But that probably isn't it.Haha, yes.







Four seems like a very small number to me, but of course, I'll be happy with what God chooses to bless me with. I would love to have eight or more though.


----------



## barefoothappy (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh, and I think in a lot of ways, one is much more difficult than two or more kids. Simply for the sibling factor alone. My kids entertain each other sooo much. They are all best friends. I remember when I had one I think I was more exhausted.


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

LOL! You know you have a point I will consider this. My husband wants a lot of kids and I always joke asking him hmm...are you sure you want them ALL with me? LOL... I was all alone, my parents never had other kids, they were too busy with their careers and stuff...but I can look at my cousins who have siblings and see how good they get along and help each other, it's certainly a good thing to have a brother or sister


----------

